# Recommendations for brush clearing



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> What should I be looking for?


A good landscaper!

With all due respect, from your description of a "weed-eater," I presume that you have little, if any, experience with this equipment. It is dangerous!!!! Not to be gruesome, but I saw a crew two weeks ago get careless, using a triple-edged brush blade doing exactly what you are talking about. One almost lost a foot.


----------



## Espy (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, if money was no object and I could find a legal resident to do it, I might consider that.

Your presumption is neither accurate nor helpful. I have used a chainsaw and regular pruners to do some of what I'm trying to achieve but it is labor-intensive and inefficient.

The equipment I described did resemble a "weed eater". It simply seemed to be something more industrial than what can be found at Home Depot or wherever. Does such a thing as I describe even exist such that a circular saw blade could be used in the alternative? I've seen what happens when people try to "adapt" conventional weed eaters and it ain't pretty.

Thanks 



downunder said:


> A good landscaper!
> 
> With all due respect, from your description of a "weed-eater," I presume that you have little, if any, experience with this equipment. It is dangerous!!!! Not to be gruesome, but I saw a crew two weeks ago get careless, using a triple-edged brush blade doing exactly what you are talking about. One almost lost a foot.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

What you seek is called a brushctter. And they can be very dangerous to the inexperienced. I have one, and with the right blade, it will go through a 4inch diameter tree like it was butter, and these blades aren't very smart. They don't know the difference between tree and bone.

I would recommend getting a string trimmer that can handle a .155 line. Gatorline is great. I would also recommend square cutting line. Although these won't work on saplings.

If you must use a blade, get a four tooth. The 16, 20, 32 tooth blades can have some serious kickback. Especially on anything over one inch.

There are 6, 9 and 12 tooth blades that have "chain-saw" type teeth, that work incredibly well, but are pricey ($40-$70 and more). _*This blade is more than capable of taking your leg off. And it can happen so fast that you will likely be on the ground before you even feel the pain!!
*_
And when using a brush cutter or a string trimmer set up with a blade, I would HIGHLY, HIGHLY recommend a handlebar control. Especially if you've never used one before. And keep the gaurds in place.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Kap
The two blades with chainsaw type teeth I have were only around $20 or so at HD.

Espy,
I'd rather hurt your feelings than see you get hurt. I do this commercially for a govt parks dept. with industrial/commercial equipment every day. Sorry, but I've never heard of such a contraption as what you describe. Still sounds like just a plain old trimmer with a brush blade to me.


> Yes, if money was no object and I could find a legal resident to do it, I might consider that.


Who said anything about legal or illegal residents?

Oh well, since your friend in Texas has the only one of its kind in the world, I would borrow his. I would say, "be safe," but it seems like your know everything already so that wouldn't be helpful.

Let us know how your thingy widget works.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

personally, i got sick of seeing little pieces of broken line all over my yard from cheap strings so i 'adapted' my b&d cordless to use a blade i made myself from an old dado chipper blade sharpened on the curve. slow enough to be safe, and sharp enough to cut through most of my weeds. even small saplings. 5 years and still going strong on the original battery too! and no more lawn strings.

DM


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

MM
Does it mulch also?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nah, our goats do all of that..... composting too! lol

DM


----------



## Espy (Nov 18, 2008)

Kap said:


> What you seek is called a brushcutter. And they can be very dangerous to the inexperienced. I have one, and with the right blade, it will go through a 4inch diameter tree like it was butter, and these blades aren't very smart. They don't know the difference between tree and bone.
> 
> I would recommend getting a string trimmer that can handle a .155 line. Gatorline is great. I would also recommend square cutting line. Although these won't work on saplings.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, the brushcutter looks to be what I'm looking for. Sears has a Craftsman 32cc straightline convertible model which looks to be the ticket. I very much appreciate the advice on the blades to look for too.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I still think if you don't know what it is, you don't have much experience with it.


----------



## Espy (Nov 18, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> nah, our goats do all of that..... composting too! lol
> 
> DM


:laughing: It's a pity that goats don't discriminate with what they eat. Otherwise, I love that idea!



downunder said:


> I still think if you don't know what it is, you don't have much experience with it.


:icon_rolleyes: Ummm, so? I don't work for the gum'ment...


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

we do some landscaping at work, the "labor intense" part always seems to be the part with dragging away what the brushcutter cut. Its one thing to clear with a brushcutter, quite another to mulch with it. I think you are exchanging your chainsaw for something that basically does the same thing. You are still stuck with the labor intense part. Guess I have to give an option, you cut it, hire the kid down the street to drag it away.


----------



## Espy (Nov 18, 2008)

DUDE! said:


> we do some landscaping at work, the "labor intense" part always seems to be the part with dragging away what the brushcutter cut. Its one thing to clear with a brushcutter, quite another to mulch with it. I think you are exchanging your chainsaw for something that basically does the same thing. You are still stuck with the labor intense part. Guess I have to give an option, you cut it, hire the kid down the street to drag it away.


Yeah, I agree. My first thought is to clear actual brush with it; dense ground cover, etc. Then, I'll see how it looks. I have a chainsaw (that I haven't managed to cut any limbs off with yet) which I'd use on the larger stuff anyway. Perhaps I could rent something to mulch it all up once it's all cut up and laying on the ground....I dunno. Maybe I should just go old school and make a bonfire. (kidding) 

Appreciate your thoughts....


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

probably the toughest part of brush clearing is getting rid of the pile. There is always the option of renting a chipper, but that involves a pickup and hitch, I drag mine up back of the yard and tell my wife its for the small animals to hide in from the cats. And yes, there are businesses that will come take it away for you. Best part, how nice it will look when you are finished, good luck


----------

